# How to Smoke Pork Overnight



## Tech49 (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey guys,
   I am new to smoking and am very interested in learning different techniques. I don’t have the best of equipment, but I think what I have will do the job. I have a Char Griller Legacy and recently put a Side Fire Box on it. I am wanting to smoke a pork butt for BBQ on Easter. I have read that a pork butt has to smoke for 10-12 hours. Without ever doing this before, how would I set everything up to smoke overnight? I am afraid my fire will go out overnight. How much charcoal/wood would I need? And how would I set my dampers? Any tips/tricks/advice for a newbie?

Thanks!!


----------



## GATOR240 (Apr 10, 2020)

Welcome to the site. While I'm not familiar with your type of smoker, I'm sure someone will be along shortly to give you some advice.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2020)

Best advise I can give you: Smoke the pork butt on Saturday(start in the early morning hours). Then reheat it on Sunday for Easter. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 10, 2020)

Unless you want to stay up all night and keep feeding the fire you wont be able to do an overnight smoke with a stick burner. Your smoking temp and size of the butt will also play a factor in the length of time. Chris gave some pretty good advice above. Start it Saturday morning and let it roll all day until IT is at least 205 and then reheat it the next day. Good luck!


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 10, 2020)

Like the others said I would do it sat. Anything can go wrong at least that way you would have time to correct it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Like the others said I would do it sat. Anything can go wrong at least that way you would have time to correct it.



and not taking a nap during Easter dinner

Chris


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Apr 10, 2020)

Here’s how I do it. Put butt on smoker at 250F at 5:00pm. Let it smoke until 9-10pm. Pull off smoke, wrap it in foil with some butter and brown sugar. Put into home oven on Timed Cook until 2:00-3:00am depending on size of butt. Make sure it is in a 9x13 baking pan with maybe 1/4” water. The oven will turn off but it’ll stay hot until 6-7am. Then you can chop or pull it. Put it back in pan with some juice, cover it. And set oven temp at lowest setting like 170F. It’s stay hot and juicy all day as long as it’s covered.


----------



## Tech49 (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks guys! Good advice. I am going to put a rub on the butt and also inject the butt. Does this change anything? Also, when I reheat the next day, do I reheat in the smoker or in the oven? Or does it matter?


----------



## Tech49 (Apr 10, 2020)

Also, Baxter, I like your idea I'm just not sure how well it would work if it has been rubbed and injected? definitely sounds like your idea would keep it juicy. Another question I had is what's the trick to get a good crust on the butt? Do I need to use a water pan in the Grill or in the Side fire box?


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm with the Saturday crowd. I don't know what you've tried in it yet (ribs? chicken?anything?) but if you have you should have some idea about how much fuel you'll use. I only use charcoal to get the wood going so I don't know how much charcoal you'd need. 12 to 15 "sticks" usually gets me through an 8# butt and they're usually done in 7 to 9 hours, but my smoker likes to run between 260 and 280 and I don't know what yours is happy with. Once you get it going you'll have to babysit it, adjusting vents and doors, etc....
Heed Baxter's advice because I believe he's a professional.
Lastly don't diss your equipment. I've had a $300 CharGriller model 8125 "Competition Pro" for 4 years now and I'd match most of my Q with any $1000 smoker, though I might have to work a little harder at it.....






Good luck sir and welcome to the Forum ;-)


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 10, 2020)

Tech49 said:


> Also, Baxter, I like your idea I'm just not sure how well it would work if it has been rubbed and injected? definitely sounds like your idea would keep it juicy. Another question I had is what's the trick to get a good crust on the butt? Do I need to use a water pan in the Grill or in the Side fire box?


Rubbed and injected make no difference. Keep warm or warm up in the oven on low like Baxter said. Water pan in the firebox? Are you serious?
A good place for a pan (without water) is under the butt to catch the juices to mix with the pulled pork.


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Apr 10, 2020)

Tech49 said:


> Also, Baxter, I like your idea I'm just not sure how well it would work if it has been rubbed and injected? definitely sounds like your idea would keep it juicy. Another question I had is what's the trick to get a good crust on the butt? Do I need to use a water pan in the Grill or in the Side fire box?


 I use this method all the time. No need to reheat it because it never goes under temp. Good crust will form from sugars in the rub and smoking. Even wrapped it’ll finish forming in the oven. Water pan in the smoker is optional based on preference. Just make sure the pan you put the pork but in (in oven) has some water. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






This is after 5 hours smoking, with butter brown sugar...





This is 7am after unwrapping it.


----------



## Tech49 (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks for the help guys. I appreciate everything! I may need to start a new thread but how many of you rub the pork butt with mustard before you put the rub on? Sorry for the "simple" questions but I am completely new to everything and I am curious and willing to learn. I love to grill and love the flavors from smoking. I know everyone has their "secrets" for how they do things and their recipes. Is there anywhere someone could guide me in the direction to find some good techniques and good recipes for Pork BBQ and other meats? 

Also Smokeymose, yes I was serious about the water pan, I have read about putting a water pan in a grill/smoker to help with forming a crust. I signed up to this site to learn. I didn't know obviously or I wouldn't have asked the question.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 10, 2020)

Tech49 said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I appreciate everything! I may need to start a new thread but how many of you rub the pork butt with mustard before you put the rub on? Sorry for the "simple" questions but I am completely new to everything and I am curious and willing to learn. I love to grill and love the flavors from smoking. I know everyone has their "secrets" for how they do things and their recipes. Is there anywhere someone could guide me in the direction to find some good techniques and good recipes for Pork BBQ and other meats?
> 
> Also Smokeymose, yes I was serious about the water pan, I have read about putting a water pan in a grill/smoker to help with forming a crust. I signed up to this site to learn. I didn't know obviously or I wouldn't have asked the question.


No worrys, Tech. I didn't mean to sound smart alecky. I'm sorry. Lots of folks use water pans in smokers, not so much in offsets but even in those as a heat sink to keep the temps from fluctuating so much. I don't know what that would help as far as bark. It was the firebox part that threw me.
As far as the mustard, some use it and some don't. It's mainly to hold the rub onto the meat. I've found that the moisture of the meat holds the rub on just fine by itself (and I do use a rub on butts). There again there are different schools of thought.
Don't worry about the "simple" questions. They're valid questions and I've asked plenty of them.
Also I get my foot stuck in my mouth now and then....


----------



## Tech49 (Apr 10, 2020)

No worries my friend. I know sometimes things get interpreted wrong. I need to do some searching on the forums. I would love that classic pig roast flavor but I can't seem to find it. Its the vinegary flavor and its sooo good. Maybe someone in here knows the recipe? I would be so grateful!!


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 10, 2020)

I've tried with mustard and without didn't really see a difference so I don't use it anymore, I put my rub on the night before and let it sit in the fridge until ready to smoke.  here's a Memphis rub I mostly use.   1/4 cup paprika--1 tbsp. brownsugar-- 1 tbsp. white sugar--2 teaspoons salt--1 teaspoon celery salt--1 teaspoon black pepper-- 1 teaspoon cayenne--1 teaspoon dry mustard--1 teaspoon garlic powder--1 teaspoon onion powder.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> Rubbed and injected make no difference. Keep warm or warm up in the oven on low like Baxter said. Water pan in the firebox? Are you serious?
> A good place for a pan (without water) is under the butt to catch the juices to mix with the pulled pork.



I've found injecting makes for a longer smoke, but that may be just me.

Like Jim said I don't use mustard either. Meat has enough outside moisture for the rub to stick. 

Chris


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 10, 2020)

I've been using a light coating of olive oil to help hold the rub the night before.  I also feel it helps make a better bark on my MES 40.  Tried mustard once, and didn't like it.


----------



## Tech49 (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks smokerjim. Do you inject at all? What does this rub taste like? Does it have the pig roast flavor? Kind of like a subtle vinegar taste? Also, what do you finish it with? If anything..


----------



## Tech49 (Apr 10, 2020)

Anyone familiar with Chris Lillys Six Time World Championship Pork Shoulder recipe? Looks pretty tasty but idk how it would taste..


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Apr 10, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> I'm with the Saturday crowd. I don't know what you've tried in it yet (ribs? chicken?anything?) but if you have you should have some idea about how much fuel you'll use. I only use charcoal to get the wood going so I don't know how much charcoal you'd need. 12 to 15 "sticks" usually gets me through an 8# butt and they're usually done in 7 to 9 hours, but my smoker likes to run between 260 and 280 and I don't know what yours is happy with. Once you get it going you'll have to babysit it, adjusting vents and doors, etc....
> Heed Baxter's advice because I believe he's a professional.
> Lastly don't diss your equipment. I've had a $300 CharGriller model 8125 "Competition Pro" for 4 years now and I'd match most of my Q with any $1000 smoker, though I might have to work a little harder at it.....
> View attachment 439478
> ...



Haha smokeymose I’m far from a professional but I appreciate it! 

Also, I agree with SmokerJim. I’ve tried with and without mustard, can’t tell the difference. It’s just to help the rub stick but it’s not necessary. I save my money and skip it. The flavor gets lost after absorbing the smoke.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 10, 2020)

BaxtersBBQ said:


> Haha smokeymose I’m far from a professional but I appreciate it!
> 
> Also, I agree with SmokerJim. I’ve tried with and without mustard, can’t tell the difference. It’s just to help the rub stick but it’s not necessary. I save my money and skip it. The flavor gets lost after absorbing the smoke.


I'm mistaken again! I thought you had a couple of BBQ joints. 
Oh well...


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 10, 2020)

Tech49 said:


> I am wanting to smoke a pork butt for BBQ on Easter. I have read that a pork butt has to smoke for 10-12 hours.




This may keep you from having to do an overnight ? ? ?








						Five Hour Smoked Pork Butt - Learn to Smoke Meat with Jeff Phillips
					

In this tutorial, I will show you how to do the five hour smoked pork butt.. that's right, in only 5 hours. Pork butt (Boston butt, pork shoulder) normally




					www.Smoking-Meat.com


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Apr 10, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> I'm mistaken again! I thought you had a couple of BBQ joints.
> Oh well...



I have a couple places, good memory man! I’m surprised you remember that info from previous posts! Neither are BBQ but I’m working on converting one right now while they’re shut down do to the virus.


----------

